# Carjet



## Harmina (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone used this car rental company in Portugal?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes. We had good service from carjet from Lisbon. Got the car right at the Budget desk at the airport. The car wasn't pristine, but the way people drive and park there it was all for the best. It was quite serviceable.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 19, 2010)

Have not used them, but hear good things about them.  I have usually found the best European car rentals lately at www.economycarrentals.com


----------



## Harmina (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you. Good to hear...the person at Carjet mentioned that Budget was the supplier.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 20, 2010)

The only thing I would mention about Budget in Europe is that if you care about your ff miles you will earn (350 for most airlines), it will be a struggle to get them out of Budget.  They are by far the worst on that in Europe, with Avis and Hertz next.  On a three week trip in April, two of the three rentals were from Budget.  Previously, Budget had been like Hertz and Avis and never applied the miles until a missing miles communication was sent, and then they did.  This time on an Ireland rental, it took three communications to get the miles and after 5 communications for a UK rental, I still do not have the miles.  On the other end of the spectrum, Europcar miles have always posted automatically with no hassle and National has most of the time, with only one communication necessary the few times they did not.


----------



## Harmina (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on that. We usually don't worry about the airmiles on car rentals as they don't amount to much.
I did notice that there is a surcharge with Carjet if we take the car outside of Portugal. I doubt that we will anyway. Are there any other car rental companies that you would highly recommend?
Do the rates get better by booking last minute?


----------



## lindsey1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Question:  Does one need to choose any of the optional coverages?  ie Theft, Super - loss, collision, etc?  Doing so, makes it quite expensive. I would hope my Amex card would cover these...

Thank you!


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 25, 2010)

We used Carjet on our trip to Portugal last May.  Picked the car up (from Budget) in Faro and dropped it off in Lisbon.  We even had to change our reservation at the last minute because the volcano delayed our departure by a day.  They honored the price - even took off for the day.  The major problem with them is everything is done via email.  They are quite responsive, though.  We bought the insurance through Carjet - 5 pounds per day and it covered everything.  I felt it was well worth the no hassle.  You have to buy the insurance ahead of time - again they refunded us for the one day we did not use.


----------



## cmh (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I've used Carjet and had good experiences with them.


----------

